# Durften / dürften



## Platinum1973

¡Hola a todos!

Por favor, necesito ayuda con esta duda:

¿Se podría utilizar *dürften* en lugar de *durften* el el siguiente contexto?

Als Präsidentin wolle sie Frauen den Weg ebnen, kündigte sie (Hillary Clinton)in einer Videobotschaft an: "Sollten da draußen einige kleine Mädchen sein, die lange aufbleiben und zuschauen *durften*, lasst mich nur sagen: Ich könnte die erste Präsidentin sein - aber eine von Euch ist die nächste."


A mí me suena más correcto con dürften....

¿Se pueden utilizar ambos?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Platinum1973:

Aquí _durften_ es lo correcto. Se usa el _Präteritum. _No se puede usar _dürften _(Konjunktiv II).  El primer verbo de esta oración (_sollen_) se usa en el _Konjunktiv II _(_sollten_) porque no se sabe si hay algunas niñas que tuvieron permiso para quedarse despiertas. Pero si están esas niñas delante de las pantallas, los padres * han dado* el permiso antes (esto es un hecho).

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

"Sollten da draußen einige kleine Mädchen sein, die lange aufbleiben und zuschauen *durften*,..."
_En caso de que estén allí fuera unas chicas pequeñas que recibieron permiso de_...

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

También correcto y en mi opinión mejor sería: 
"Sollten da draußen einige kleine Mädchen sein, die lange aufbleiben und zuschauen *dürfen *(_Präsens_), lasst mich nur sagen: Ich könnte die erste Präsidentin sein - aber eine von Euch ist die nächste."


----------



## elroy

kunvla said:


> _En caso de que estén allí fuera unas chicas pequeñas que recibieron permiso de_...


 Ich glaube, im Spanischen ist hier der _subjuntivo_ erforderlich:

_En el caso de que haya muchachas jóvenes que hayan recibido permiso... / a las que les hayan permitido..._


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> "
> _En caso de que estén allí fuera unas chicas pequeñas que recibieron permiso de_...





elroy said:


> Ich glaube, im Spanischen ist hier der _subjuntivo_ erforderlich:
> 
> _En el caso de que haya muchachas jóvenes que hayan recibido permiso... / a las que les hayan permitido..._


In deinem Satz würde ich vielleicht auch den Subjuntivo verwenden.

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

Einen entscheidenden Unterschied sehe ich zwischen unseren beiden Sätzen nicht. Die Wortwahl ist anders, aber die Syntax ist doch dieselbe. In Deinem Satz würde ich ebenso den _subjuntivo_ verwenden.


----------



## kunvla

(1) Ich (Hillary Clinton) zweifle nicht daran, dass die kleinen Mädchen, falls sie um die Uhrzeit immer noch da draußen sein sollten, auch die Erlaubnis dazu bekommen haben_._
Oder
(2) Ich (Hillary Clinton) zweifle nicht daran, dass die kleinen Mädchen, die um die Uhrzeit möglicherweise immer noch da draußen sind, auch die Erlaubnis dazu bekommen haben_._

In jedem Fall gehe ich fest davon aus, dass sie die Erlaubnis dazu bekommen haben, denn ich, als Präsidentschaftskandidatin, kann bzw. will mich nur an die anständigen kleinen Mädchen wenden.

Es können viele um die Uhrzeit da draußen sein, aber ich wende mich nur an die Mädchen, die die Erlaubnis bekommen haben, bis spät aufzubleiben.

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

So funktioniert glaub' ich die Logik der spanischen Sprache leider nicht. Es könnten da draußen unzählige Mädchen sein, von denen aber *kein Mädchen *die Erlaubnis bekommen hat. Wenn der Relativsatz möglicherweise auf niemanden bzw. auf kein Ding zutrifft, dann verwendet man in der Regel den _subjuntivo_. 

Jedenfalls brauchen wir einen Muttersprachler, der in unserem Streit schlichtet.


----------



## Platinum1973

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras valiosas aportaciones.

Creo que mi confusión viene por el uso del "Direkte / Indirekte Rede".

Si la oración estuviese en "Indirekte Rede", ¿sería correcto expresarla de la siguiente forma?:


Als Präsidentin wolle sie Frauen den Weg ebnen, kündigte sie (Hillary Clinton)in einer Videobotschaft an. Sie sagte,  sollten da draußen einige kleine Mädchen sein, die lange aufbleiben und zuschauen hätten *dürfen ......*

Muchas gracias


----------



## osa_menor

Platinum1973 said:


> Si la oración estuviese en "Indirekte Rede", ¿sería correcto expresarla de la siguiente forma?:
> Als Präsidentin wolle sie Frauen den Weg ebnen, kündigte sie (Hillary Clinton)in einer Videobotschaft an. Sie sagte, sollten da draußen einige kleine Mädchen sein, die lange aufbleiben und zuschauen hätten *dürfen ......*



No, en el *estilo indirecto* se usa aquí el *Konjunktiv II* (_dürfte_):
"Sie sagte, dass, falls da draußen einige kleine Mädchen sein sollten, die lange aufbleiben und zuschauen *dürften*, sie ihnen sagen möchte ...


----------



## kunvla

En caso de que estén allí fuera unas chicas que recibieron/recibieran/han recibido/hayan recibido
Danke, @osa_menor, für den Faden!




elroy said:


> Jedenfalls brauchen wir einen Muttersprachler, der in unserem Streit schlichtet.


Siehe oben. Und unten auch.


----------



## Alemanita

Platinum1973 said:


> Als Präsidentin wolle sie Frauen den Weg ebnen, kündigte sie (Hillary Clinton)in einer Videobotschaft an: "Sollten da draußen einige kleine Mädchen sein, die lange aufbleiben und zuschauen *durften*, lasst mich nur sagen: Ich könnte die erste Präsidentin sein - aber eine von Euch ist die nächste."




Diese interessante Diskussion über "durfte/dürfte" wäre gar nicht entstanden, wenn der/die Redakteure der ZEIT korrekt übersetzt hätten, denn Hillary Clinton sagte mitnichten etwas von "aufbleiben dürfen" sondern schlicht "aufbleiben":  _“If there are any little girls out there who stayed up late to watch, let me just say: I may become the first woman president, but one of you is next,”_ . Ist das jetzt die deutsche Mentalität, die nach "dürfen" und "sollen", nach Befehl und Erlaubnis fragt?
Infobae bringt die spanische Fassung so: "_Si hay alguna niña que se ha quedado despierta hasta tarde para escucharme, déjenme decirle que yo puedo ser la primera mujer presidente pero una de ustedes será la próxima", dijo._


----------



## Platinum1973

Agradezco vuestras respuestas. 
Ahora lo veo mucho más claro.

Es interesante, porque el texto original en alemán fue extraído de un artículo publicado en la página web de Deutsche Welle el día 27.07.16.

Saludos


----------

